# need a decent camera...



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

right, resident camera buffs, i need a half decent camera. ive no idea what to look for so can i have some reccomendations with a budget of around £150-£200 (not going to get me a top spec one i know but im saving for a K7 at the mo so funds are tight ). oh, and probably tripod as well 


TIA,
kev


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

A Pentax K7? If so, then a K100Ds. Or maybe a 110, but only if it's closer to £100 than £150. Even a 200D should be in budget, a K-x probably not.

Tripod? Red snapper, Manfrotto, Giotto, there are lots of good ones but the ones worth having are £50+.

Taken a look at what - for example - SRS have in second-hand?

Bret


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuji seem to do some good cameras that have won awards. Remember back in the day DaveKG had one and used to post up some great looking pics from his walks.

This is in your price bracket


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sorry, meant a kranzle k7 pressure washer is what im saving for as well


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

aaaaahhhh. Then go fuji by all means  Compact, usable, manually-influenceable.

Bret


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

lumix tz20?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thoughts on this wee kit chaps? 
eHome Bundle: Fuji F300 Digital Camera+8GB +Hard: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

see I was always under the impression cameras, like cars your normally best to buy preowned/few months old.. 
means someone has taken the hit on price drop and you can normally get a higher spec'd camera for the same money.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fair point Craig, but i know zip about cameras :lol:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Been looking at this one for my daughter today.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5596021.htm?cmpid=WLBG02

Seemed to have plenty of features on it that we were looking for at a good price and theres an offer on at Argos with caseand sd card for £175. We tried a similar one out in Comet and the auto focus for long distance shots was very impressive.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a Fujifilm Bridge camera when I moved away from compact (years ago) I made a funny move however moving from a Canon G series to a Fuji bridge (_IQ on the canon was better and had as much control over settings as the Fuji_) but I'll still recommend the Finepix bridge cams.

Personally I'd go for nearly new/second hand and get a NEX or something like like Micro 4/3rds system.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I've seen an *awful* lot of people walk away from dSLR setups in recent months. I was at the swimming pool yesterday and saw a friend - she has an A230 somewhere, but it wasn't in her hand at "parent's evening". "It's too heavy and bulky".

I was there with the 100-300 (which always gets me taken seriously as a photographer - like the lens makes a difference!) and carrying over 5kg, as usual.

Bret


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

lobotomy said:


> I had a Fujifilm Bridge camera when I moved away from compact (years ago) I made a funny move however moving from a Canon G series to a Fuji bridge (_IQ on the canon was better and had as much control over settings as the Fuji_) but I'll still recommend the Finepix bridge cams.
> 
> Personally I'd go for nearly new/second hand and get a NEX or something like like Micro 4/3rds system.


I have a panasonic luminix LX2 compact but recently swithced it to full auto as whilst it has manual controls they make so little if any difference on a compact due to the sensor size that its not worth bothering. For example depth of field will be immesne regardless of aperture setting.


----------

